# red wine



## kurt2r2 (Aug 1, 2011)

does anyone know the nutritional facts on a glass of red wine ?


----------



## GBtom (Aug 2, 2011)

kurt2r2 said:


> does anyone know the nutritional facts on a glass of red wine ?




Calories 74.16
Total Fat 0g
Sodium 5.15mg
Potassium 115.36mg
Total Carbohydrate 1.75g
Protein 0.206g
Alcohol 9.58g


----------



## doodoop (Aug 3, 2011)

GBtom said:


> Calories 74.16
> Total Fat 0g
> Sodium 5.15mg
> Potassium 115.36mg
> ...



got the sugar count?


----------



## GBtom (Aug 4, 2011)

doodoop said:


> got the sugar count?



How much sugar can there be in 1.75g of carbs?


----------



## yoBmw (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm interested too


----------

